# Vararam install question >?



## s2fast4u (Dec 12, 2013)

I see a few installs on the site im switching intake to a vararam. I see allot of people use a rubber seal around the top to seal the gap between intake and hood. My question I am having a hard time finding any rubber seal that is large enough does anyone know who sells the stuff in different sizes?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's foam pipe insulation you get in the plumbing dept.


----------



## s2fast4u (Dec 12, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> It's foam pipe insulation you get in the plumbing dept.


thank you. I did an online search at local store they looked small. I'l check it out tomorrow:cheers


----------



## eric_cspan (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty sure that comes in the vararam kit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

eric_cspan said:


> Pretty sure that comes in the vararam kit.


lol. The VR comes with practically nothing. The edging they give you doesn't come close to the hood. Buy some insulation for the bottom of the tray too.


----------

